# PC liest die mini DVD RW aus meiner Samsung VP-DC171 nicht



## WarStorm (27. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
habe ne  Samsung VP-DC171 Videokamera mit mini DVD RW´s. Nachdem das Ding voll mit Aufnahmen war, habe ich die Disk finalisiert und dann in mein PC laufwerk gesteckt. Nun wird zwar angezeigt das sich eine DVD RW mit 1.36GB im Laufwerk befindet, den Inhalt kann ich aber nicht auslesen(also die Videodateien). weiß jemand woran das liegen kann? Auf anderen PC´s gehts auch nicht. Und ja ich habe ein DVD laufwerk^^.

MFG WarStorm


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2008)

WarStorm am 27.10.2008 19:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> habe ne  Samsung VP-DC171 Videokamera mit mini DVD RW´s. Nachdem das Ding voll mit Aufnahmen war, habe ich die Disk finalisiert und dann in mein PC laufwerk gesteckt. Nun wird zwar angezeigt das sich eine DVD RW mit 1.36GB im Laufwerk befindet, den Inhalt kann ich aber nicht auslesen(also die Videodateien). weiß jemand woran das liegen kann? Auf anderen PC´s gehts auch nicht. Und ja ich habe ein DVD laufwerk^^.
> 
> MFG WarStorm




in welchem format sollen diese discs denn sein? quasi fertige DVD-filme, die du in einem DVD-player abspielen könntest?

gibt es vlt. ne software von samsung dafür?


----------



## HanFred (27. Oktober 2008)

haben DVD-RW ein eigenes format oder kann man die mit FAT32 und evtl. anderen formaten formatieren? das weiss ich jetzt gerade nicht...
geht es denn, wenn du die kamera an den PC hängst? oder vbesteht diese möglichkeit gar nicht?


----------



## WarStorm (27. Oktober 2008)

HanFred am 27.10.2008 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> haben DVD-RW ein eigenes format oder kann man die mit FAT32 und evtl. anderen formaten formatieren? das weiss ich jetzt gerade nicht...
> geht es denn, wenn du die kamera an den PC hängst? oder vbesteht diese möglichkeit gar nicht?


Also an den PC hängen kann ichs nicht. Das Videoformat kenn ich ebenfalls nicht. Wenn ich auf Eigenschaften klicke und unter Dateisystem gucke, steht da nischt...
Werd jetzt mal eine leere DvD am PC anstatt aufm Player formatieren und dann ma gucken ob was geht!


----------



## WarStorm (27. Oktober 2008)

WarStorm am 27.10.2008 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 27.10.2008 19:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auf dem PC formatieren bringt auch nix!


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2008)

WarStorm am 27.10.2008 20:27 schrieb:
			
		

> WarStorm am 27.10.2008 20:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




also, da ist "nichts" drauf? was ist mit der samsungwebsite? der support ist an sich ganz gut, so ein prob könnte in den FAQ zu finden sein.


----------



## WarStorm (27. Oktober 2008)

ok dann werde ich mich dort mal umschauen  !


----------



## unpluged (27. Oktober 2008)

WarStorm am 27.10.2008 19:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> habe ne  Samsung VP-DC171 Videokamera mit mini DVD RW´s. Nachdem das Ding voll mit Aufnahmen war, habe ich die Disk finalisiert und dann in mein PC laufwerk gesteckt. Nun wird zwar angezeigt das sich eine DVD RW mit 1.36GB im Laufwerk befindet, den Inhalt kann ich aber nicht auslesen(also die Videodateien). weiß jemand woran das liegen kann? Auf anderen PC´s gehts auch nicht. Und ja ich habe ein DVD laufwerk^^.
> 
> MFG WarStorm



Sicher wurde die DVD in einem Hybrid-Verfahren (Formatierung) gespeichert ...

Nur welches Proggi ließt solche Formate aus


----------



## Agent-Smith-7 (27. Oktober 2008)

Normalerweise haben die Hersteller der Videokameras Programme bzw. Software mitgeliefert, die diese Formate lesen und ausgeben können. Schau doch noch mal nach ob du so eine Software hast.


----------



## WarStorm (27. Oktober 2008)

ne keine cd dabei-.-


----------

